# Rat Manor



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm ordering the rat manor cage online later today. i am going to make little fleece pads for the wire levels so it doesnt hurt their feet. 

if possible, does anyone have the dimensions of the little shelves and ladders and stuff? i want to make them before the cage arrives so it can be all ready to go the minute i set it up. 

i would really really appreciate it 

edit: just need the dimensions of the opening on the second level now


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

Shelves are 7"x16", ramps are 4"x11.5", center floor is 16"x22" with opening.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

It is an excellent cage, by the way. It is quite well built and study, and I have been happy with mine. And you can even build a Wodent Wheel into the top shelf if you want. (The bottom floor fits a wheel, but then the rats stuff it full of shavings instead of running in it.)

Have fun with it, and keep us posted!


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks crash!  do you happen to know how large the opening is by chance?


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't gotten a rat manor before. I'd prefer a martin's cage because of it's quality and room. I've had my martins R-695 for a while now and it still looks new. Good luck on your new cage


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i would get a ferret nation instead. i am very very picky about cages. but that is just me. you should choose what you think is best for your ratties!


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

there is no way i can afford a fn nor do i have space. its way too heavyy and too large for my two babies. thanks for your opinion skitza though! just doesnt work for me


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not sure how big the opening in the middle is, sorry. I can check for you later though.


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

I have the rat manor. My girls love it. I have two.


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

crash said:


> I'm not sure how big the opening in the middle is, sorry. I can check for you later though.


that would be awesome crash, i owe you one!


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 6, 2008)

If you're referring to Petco's Rat Manor, it's a great cage. My girls love it! I just have one suggestion if you will be putting wheel in the cage--install it as you're assembling the cage. It won't fit through the doors. I lifted the top part of the cage and put the Silent Spinner wheel on the bottom level. One rat was completely scared of it and wouldn't go near it (we called it "Purple Satan" :twisted: ), and each night they would try to bury it with Carefresh bedding. Then I had the brilliant idea to put it on the upper level! In order to do this the cage had to come apart and we had a heckuva time putting it back together. My boyfriend didn't speak to me for about four days after that fiasco. :roll:


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

haha thanks for the advice XD the cage i have now is the same, the wheel wont fit through the door and i have to lift the whole cage off. im ordering a silent spinner along with the cage today! im so excited!


----------



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello I just got 2 female rats. Pinky & Nibbles. I did buy them the rat manor, my girls are still little and still a little scared ( have had them for 2 days) I noticed people talking about cage lining for the different levels. Is this I should do? and if so what should I use?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

tink_89817 said:


> Hello I just got 2 female rats. Pinky & Nibbles. I did buy them the rat manor, my girls are still little and still a little scared ( have had them for 2 days) I noticed people talking about cage lining for the different levels. Is this I should do? and if so what should I use?


Some people use fleece or tiles. This thread may help you, photos of people's cages  

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=5174.html


----------

